# cat trees



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I've been saving up my money and would really like to get the boys a cat tree, my dad made them one almost but he never finished :roll: and it was not put together the best (carpet is coming off, not as tall as I'd like, only has one platform and that's it) so I'd just like to get one. Anyone know of some good ones that are not very expensive (I'd prefer to not exceed $200, less is even better!), are tall and have lots of fun stuff for the cats?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/cat_trees/catfurniture_cathammock.html
$139 w/ free shipping, thats a good deal! (I just did a random search, no idea on the quality)


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://listings.ebay.com/Cat-Supplies_F ... NSQ3a20740

I got one for $59.99 on here just the other day (it's on the way). Not sure about the quality but I can let you know when I get it. Seems okay to me from the picture. We'll see!! It's my first one so I am excited !! 

oh, and the one I chose had free shipping... guess thats why its taking a while to get here (I ordered it 5 days ago). Should have it soon.

good luck!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My local Petsmart store has a pretty good selection of decent cat trees, most under $200. Not exactly decorator quality, and not all sturdy, but you can check that out in the store. I'm leery of ordering something like that online because if it turns out not to be as advertised, or is defective, it's a big deal to get it made right.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

yeah being sturdy worries me, anyone know a good base size in comparison to height? I don't want to get a tree with a base that is too small to support the height of the tree.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Craigslist...best deals on cat trees ever!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.overstock.com/search?keyword ... =HP_Header

Overstock.com .... Got this one for $134.95 w/ $2.95 shipping ... VERY sturdy, and looks nice too. 









Somewhat of a pain to put together, but well worth the time and money. I've added all kinds of toys hanging from it using a staple gun. The kitties didn't like it at first, but now they lay on it all the time.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

There are some great trees! Thanks everyone, today I'm making my Confirmation so I'll get some money and I have $250 now so I'll probably be into the $300 or even $400 range after today (I have a large family) and then I'll buy the tree, I'm excited  my parents don't want it for some reason, but they are my cats and it will be money and in my room so oh well lol.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

the armarkat trees are wonderful and very low price in comparison to similar sizes and shapes... and get them on ebay for even less!

I have this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/9-LEVEL72-Cat-T...20740QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

and while it'll seem like the shipping will kill you, you get away with paying only about $30 or so for the tree. I think my grand total was $115 or something VERY close to it!!

the website is http://www.armarkat.com/ and they offer free shipping... but I still say to try eBay first!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

As far as the base goes, it depends on the weight. There's no recommended width-to-height ratio I'm aware of. For scratching posts, the base should be at least 1/3 of the height, but there we're talking about an item where the weight of the cat could be a large percentage of the weight of the scratching post. Whereas with a cat tree, the weight of the cats on it is a much smaller percentage of the weight of the tree. What I'm saying, is that a heavy cat tree is less "tippy" than a scratching post simply because of its size as well as its weight. I think more important than size of the base is whether the center of the weight distribution (center of gravity) is over the center of the base and whether it's in the lower half of the height. The cat tree I bought had the vertical structure offset to one side, so in that direction it was a bit tippy and placing it against the wall was the only solution.


----------

